# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Schokken in mijn hoofd steeds frequenter

## erwin1965

ik ben sind 4 weken gestopt met cypramil , ik slikte dit ruim 15 jaar .
heb dit binnen 1 heel jaar afgebouwd van 60 mg naar 0 , nu wist ik uit ervaring dat als ik wel eens mijn pilletjes vergat in het verleden dat er lichte schokjes
door mijn hoofd gingen dus was dan ook niet verbaast dat ik na ongv een dag of 5 na mijn laatste 10mg cypramil had geslikt ik deze symtomen kon verwachten.

de schokken waren mild en waren kort van duur en duurde ongv 2 weekjes , ben nu ruim 4 weken verder en de schokken zijn in alle hefigheid terug .
maar nu veel intenser , vervelender en frequenter en daarop volgend een rare hoofdpijn die ik niet kan verklaren ( of eerder heb gehad ) .

maak mij grote zorgen , het beheerst de laatste paar dagen me hele doen en laten.
ik hoop dat iemand mijn hier in een verklaring zou kunnen geven waarom ik er nou weer last van heb maar dan veel erger ?

met vriendelijk groet Erwin

----------


## Quincy2010

Hallo Erwin,

Heb jij wel eens contact opgenomen met je huisarts of behandeld arts?
Had je voordat jij deze medicatie kreeg ook al schokjes in je hoofd?
Is er wel eens gesproken over Gilles de la Tourette?

Probeer dit eens met je huisarts of je behandeld arts te bespreken, misschien kom je er dan achter wat die schokjes in je hoofd zijn?

Suc6
Quincy2010

----------


## erwin1965

Gilles de la Tourette ? ik heb mijn tics en het vloeken voorledig zelf in handen hoor :Embarrassment:

----------


## Quincy2010

Er zijn veel gilles de la tourette patiënten die hun tics e.d. goed zelf kunnen beheersen en in de hand kunnen houden.
Ik wil hiermee ook niet zeggen dat jij Gilles de la Tourette hebt.

----------


## missI

Grappig!  :Big Grin: 
brainzaps noemen ze dat.
ik heb ze ook wel eens terwijl ik nog medicatie neem en niet aan het afbouwen ben.
absoluut geen gilles de la tourette en volledig te wijten aan het afbouwen van je meds.
Succes hiermee!
erg moedig van je.

----------


## Geram

Inderdaad brainzaps en het komt door het afbouwen.
In 1 jaar van 60 mg naar 0 lijkt mij veeeeel te snel, daardoor nu waarschijnlijk deze afkickverschijnselen!

Sterkte ermee en volhouden of eerst weer terug naar een dosis waarop je je stabiel voelt en daarvandaan veel langzamer af gaan bouwen, 10% per keer met minimaal 3 weken ertussen.

Ik ben aan het afbouwen van paroxetine, 2 maal op nul gezeten, toen begon de ellende. Weer terug naar een stabile dosis, was bij mij 4 mg en vandaar met 10% en soms 5% met minimaal 3 weken ertussen minderen. En nog ben ik erg wankel maar wil doorzetten.

Geram

----------


## erwin1965

ben inmiddels om de 3 dagen 10 mg aan het slikken maar weer, en dat gaat een stuk beter !
en vanaf daar ga ik naarom de 4 dagen 5 etc...
Geram , ik wil je dit zeggen het afbouwen (stoppen) met antidepressia is het zeker waard , ik voel me 100 x beter qua emotie en stabillteit . 
heb totaal geen last meer van depresieve gevoelens  :Embarrassment:  , geloof me ..... dat is een zegen !

succes ....

----------

